# 67 Steering



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

After a turn the steering does not return to center on my 67. maybe half way at most. 

The problem is when I got it the brake lights didnt work so I had to swap out the turn signal switch before I would drive it. So I don not know if it was like this before I took apart the colomn. 

Could I have done something wrong putting the column back together? What are possible causes?

thanks
lou


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Before you start taking things apart, check the alignment, and steering box.....Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. It's the castor adjustment of the front wheels that dictates how well you car "centers" itself and how fast the wheel returns to center. Like riding a bike with no hands. Possible due to positive caster. Try turning the handlebars around backwards and going no hands. Not possible, due to too much negative castor. If you have the alignment angles set to specs on the front end, you will not have a problem.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys I have yet to get down to the steering and suspension. The car was neglected for many many years Im sure all is not well their either.


----------

